# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  ملف كامل متكامل عن تغذية طفلك [ارجو التثبيت]

## همسات وله

قوة خواتي 
اليوم جبت لكم ملف كامل متكامل عن تغذية طفلك منذ الولاده
يلا 
اتفضلو
7
7
7
7

يختلف كل طفل عن الآخر إلا أنك تعرفين
طفلك جيدا وتعلمين مايحتاج إليه لذلك يمكنك أن تقرري
بنفسك غذاء طفلك بالإستناد إلى نموه وطريقته
في الأكل أو الجلوس او المضغ . كما أن غذاء الطفل
يختلف بحسب عمره ، اختاري غذاءه بناء على أسس صحيحة

~*¤ô§ô¤*~من الولادة حتى عمر أربعة أشهر~*¤ô§ô






متى يأكل الطفل!~¤§¦ 

إذا كنتِ ترضعين طفلك ، فقد يشعر بالجوع كل فترة ساعتين
مايعني أنه لابد من إرضاعه عشر مرات إلى 12 يومياً علماً أن
ذلك يتطلب في كل مرة 20 دقيقة أو نصف ساعة .
أما إذا كنتِ تعطين طفلك الحليب المصنّع فقد يشعر بالجوع كل
فترة ثلاث ساعات إلى أربع وفي هذه الحالة يأكل ست 
مرات إلى ثماني مرات يومياً.واعلمي أنه عندما
يكبر طفلك ، يأكل أكثر خلال كل وجبة فيقل عدد الوجبات
التي يتناولها يومياً . واعلمي أنه عندما يكبر طفلك 
يأكل أكثر خلال كل وجبة فيقل عدد الوجبات التي يتناولها
يومياً تدريجاً . وفي كل الحالات من الأفضل أن 
تطعميه عندما يكون هادئاً ومستيقظاً وجائعاً .

!~¤§¦ الرضاعة ¦§¤~!


يعتبر حليب الأم الغذاء الأفضل للطفل لأسباب عدة ، وهي 
* تعتبر الرضاعة ملائمة ، إذ لاتكونين مضطرة
لحمل الرضاعات في كل مكان تذهبين إليه .
* يعتبر الحليب الطبيعي أقل كلفة من الحليب المصنع .
* يؤمن الحليب الطبيعي للطفل المناعة ضد الإلتهابات .
* يمكن أن تحمي الرضاعة الطبيعية خلال الشهر الأربعة
الأولى الطفل من الإصابة بالحساسية .

؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤ كيف تعرفين ما إذا كان طفلك جائعاً؟ ¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛
يمكن أن تلاحظي أن طفلك جائع بمراقبة تصرفاته جيداَ .
أما الأ عراض التي تؤكد لك ذلك فهي :
* عندما يفتح فمه ما أن تلمسي شفتيه 
*يعض على يديه ويصبح شديد التوتر وصعب الإرضاء
ويبكي وتظهر على وجهه علامات الإنزعاج .

°¨¨™¤¦ هل يكفي حليب الأم للطفل¦¤™¨¨°

إذا كنتِ ترضعين طفلك ، فمن الأفضل أن تعطيه
الفيتامين D إلى أن يتمكن من تناول حليب البقر الغني
بالفيتامين D عندما يصبح عمره تسعة أشهر إلى سنة
.رغم ذلك ، من الأفضل أن تستشيري الطبيب حول
ما إذا كان ممكناً إعطاؤه كميات زائدة من الفيتامين D . 
أما إذا كنتِ لاتتناولين إلا الخضر ولا تأكلين مشتقات 
الحليب كالجبنة واللبن والبيض ، فمن الضروري أن 
تستشيري الطبيب قبل أن تتناولي مكملات الفيتامين B1 ،
فبهذه الطريقة يحصل طفلك على الفيتامين من الرضاعة .

···^v¯`×) (الحليب المصنّع ) (×¯`v^···






إذا لم تكن الرضاعة الطبيعية ممكنة، فإن أفضل مايمكنك
إعطاؤه لطفلك هو الحليب المصنّع الغني بالحديد فهو
يؤمن له كل مايحتاج إليه من فيتامينات ومعادن إلى أن 
يبلغ عمر تسعة أشهر إلى سنة . وتجدر الإشارة إلى
أن الحليب المصنّع الذي يحتوي على حليب البقر إذا كان
متوافراً ، هو الأفضل للطفل . ومن الأفضل أن تنظري إلى
العلبة قبل شرائها لتتأكدي ما إذا كتب عليها أن الحليب
مشبع بالحديد . من جهة أخرى إعلمي أنه يجب ألا يتناول
الطفل الحليب الذي يحتوي على الصويا أو الفستق
أو الأرز قبل أن يبلغ عمر السنتين ، إذ أن هذه الأنواع
لاتؤمن للطفل ما يحتاج إليه من مواد غذائية
لكي ينمو بصحة جيدة .

~*¤ô§ô¤*~كيف تعطينه الحليب المصنّع ~*¤ô§ô
من الأ فضل أن تغلي الماء الذي تستعملينه لصنع 
الحليب لطفلك دقيقتين على الأقل قبل عمر الأربعة 
أشهر لقتل الجراثيم التي قد تكون موجودة فيه .
ويمكنك أن تحتفظي بالماء المغلي في الثلاجة
لمدة يومين أو ثلاثة شرط أن تضعيه في زجاجة
نظيفة ومقفلة بإحكام ومعقمة " إغسليهل لذلك بالماء المغلي"
. كما يمكنك أن تحتفظي بالماء المغلي في زجاجة
مقفلة ومعقمة خارج الثلاجة لمدة 24 ساعة 







]•·.·°¯`·.·• (كيف تعرفين أن طفلك ياكل ويشرب بشكل كافٍ ) •·.·°¯`·.·•



يمكنك ان تعرفي ذلك بالإستناد إلى عوامل مختلفة وهي :
* إذا كنتِ تبدلين حفاضاته ست مرات أو ثماني مرات يومياً .
* إذا لاحظتِ أنه ينمو وأن وزنه يزداد .
*إذا كان يتجشأ مرات عدة في اليوم .
بالإضافة إلى ذلك ، يمكنك أن تستشيري الطبيب 
لتتأكدي ما إذا كان طفلك يأكل بشكل كافٍ .
ويمكنك أن تعرفي ما إذا كان طفلك قد شبع 
عندما يقفل فمه ما أن تحاولي إطعامه أو عندما
يبصق الرضاعة أو يدير وجهه عندما تحاولين وضعها في فمه .

~*¤ô§ô¤*~ماهي كمية الأكل التي يحتاج إليها طفلك يومياً~*¤
* إذا كنتِ ترضعين طفلك ، فليس ضرورياً أن تقيسيه 
. بل من الأفضل أن تراقبي علامات الجوع أو الشبع لديه .
*إّذا كنتِ تعطينه الحليب الغني بالحديد فهو يحتاج
إلى 180 مل أو 240 خلال كل وجبة .
* أعطي طفلك الحليب في الصباح الباكر ثم 
عند الفطور ثم على الغداء وخلال فترة بعد الظهر وفي المساء .
* أعطيه ملعقة كبيرة أو اثنتين من الحبوب الخاصة 
بالأطفال عند الفطور وفي وجبة بعد الظهر . 

§¤~^~¤§ متى تبدأين بإعطاء طفلك طعاماً صلباً §¤~^~¤§

يمكنك أن تبدأي بإعطاء طفلك طعاماً صلباً عندما
يصبح عمره أربعة أشهر إلى ستة أشهر ، إذ أنه في 
هذا العمر يمكنه أن يأكل ويبتلع الطعام بأمان .
كما أن الإنتظار حتى هذا العمر يحمي الطفل 
من الإصابة بالحساسية وكذلك فإن الطفل عندما 
يصل إلى هذا العمر يبدأ تركيز رأسه والجلوس وفتح 
فمه عندما تقدمين له الطعام. راقبيه جيدا ، فإذا بدأ
يفعل كل هذه الأمور تأكدي أنه يمكنك أن تبدأي 
إعطاءه الحبوب . يمكنك أن تمزجي الحبوب في البداية
مع الحليب الطبيعي أو الحليب المصنّع الغني بالحديد ،
وإذا كنتِ ترضعين طفلك أو تعطينه الحليب المصنّع
الغني بالحديد . فيمكنك الإستمرار في ذلك ،
إذ أن الحليب يبقى الغذاء الأفضل له . رغم ذلك ،
يمكنك أن تعطي طفلك في هذه المرحلة الطعام 
الصلب إلى جانب الحليب ، ففي كل الحالات لايمكن
أن يحل الطعام الصلب مكان الحليب . لذلك يمكنك
أن تبدأي بالحبوب الخاصة للأطفال ومنها الأرز والقمح .

~®§§][][ ماهي الحبوب التي يمكن أن تعطيها لطفلك ][][§§®~
من الأفضل أن تبدأي إعطاءه الحبوب الخاصة بالأطفال
شرط أن تبدأي بنوع واحد من الحبوب كالأرز والشوفان
. لكن يجب أن تحرصي على أن تكون الحبوب غنية
بالحديد إذ يحتاج الطفل إلى المزيد من الحديد لكي ينمو 
. ويعتبر الأرز من أفضل أنواع الحبوب التي يمكنك البدء 
بإعطائها للطفل ، إذ أنه نادراً مايعاني الأطفال حساسية
ضده . بعد ذلك يمكنك إعطاؤه أنواعاً أخرى كالشوفان .
وتجدر الإشاره إلى أنه يجب ألا تعطي طفلك الحبوب
الخاصة للاطفال الأكبر سناً فهي ليست ملائمة 
له خصوصاً أنه لن يتمكن من ابتلاع بعضها مما يعرضه للخطر .

~*¤®§(*§ ماهي كمية الحبوب التي تعطينها لطفلك يومياً§*)§®¤
عندما تبدأين إعطاءه الحبوب من الأفضل أن تبدأي بملعقة 
صغيرة واحدة يومياً على ان تمزجيها مع الحليب .
بعدها يمكنك أن تزيدي الكمية تدريجياً فتعطينه بعدها 
ملعقتين يومياً إلى أن تصل الكمية لى ملعقتين كبيرتين
عندما يبلغ ستة أشهر . بالإضافة إلى ذلك من الأفضل 
أن تراقبي طفلك لتتأكدي ما إذا كان جائعاً .
فإذا لاحظتِ أنه يمكنك أن تعطيه المزيد من
الحبوب خلال ايام إفعلي ذلك .

¨°o.O (كيف تعطينه الحبوب الخاصة بالأطفال ) O.o°¨
هناك بعض النصائح التي يمكنك اتباعها عندما تعطين 
طفلك الحبوب الخاصة بالأطفال وهي :
* حددي الكمية التي تريدين إعطاءها لطفلك في وعاء .
* اضيفي الحليب إلى الحبوب إلى أن تصبح رطبة وطرية .
* أطعمي طفلك بالملعقة .
* أطعميه فيما يكون جالساً في كرسيه .

¤§¦متى يمكنك البدء بإعطائه الحبوب الخاصة بالأطفال بنكهات مختلفة¦§¤
عندما تتأكدين أن طفلك لايعاني حساسية ضد 
الحبوب الخاصة بالأطفال المصنوعة من نوع واحد 
من الحبوب يمكنك البدء بإعطائه أنواعاً مختلفة 
منها كما يمكنك أن تعطيه الحبوب المخلوطة مع الفاكهة .


يتبـــــــــــــــع

----------


## همسات وله

في عمر ستة اشهر إلى سبعة 





في هذه المرحلة يزداد نمو طفلك أكثر فأكثر
ويبدأ بتحريك فكه إلى الأعلى والأسفل ، 
كما أنه يستطيع أن يعيد الطعام إلى بلعومه بواسطة
لسانه . عندما تلاحظين أنه بدا يحقق ذلك إعلمي
أنه أصبح قادراً على تناول أنواع أخرى من الطعام الصلب 
كالخضر والفاكهة المسحوقة ،واعلمي أن ذلك يساعد
طفلك أكثر فأكثر في تعلم المضغ والبلع ورغم
ذلك يجب ألا تتوقفي عن إعطائه الحليب .
(¯°`·._.·(ماذا تطعمين طفلك أولاً )·._.·°¯)
إبدأي بإعطاء طفلك الحليب ثم الحبوب وأخيراً أعطيه
الخضر أو الفاكهة المسحوقة .

؟O?°· (هل يمكن إعطاء الطفل الفاكهة أو الخضر المعلبة ) ·°?

لاتعطي طفلك الخضر و الفاكهة المعلبة لأنها تؤذيه
كونها تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من السكر أو الملح . 
يمكنك أن تسحقي الخضر والفاكهة الطازجة بنفسك
ولا تضيفي إليها الملح أو السكر .

¨°o.O (ماهي كمية الطعام الصلب التي يمكن أن تعطيها لطفلك) O.o°¨

إبدأي بإعطاء طفلك ملعقة كبيرة من الطعام الصلب الجديد ،
ثم يمكنك أن تزيديها تدريجياً ببطء . 
* ملعقة كبيرة أو اثنتان من اللحوم المسحوقة
كالدجاج والخروف أو السمك .
*ملعقتان كبيرتان أو ثلاث من الخضر و الفاكهة .
*كما يمكن أن تعطي طفلك البيض المسلوق شرط
ألا يأكل البياض إلى أن يبلغ عمر السنة إذ يمكن أن 
يعاني حساسية ضد البيض .

¤§كيف تعرفين ما إذا كان طفلك يعاني حساسية ضد نوع محدد من الطعام¤§ 






لتكتشفي ما إذا كان طفلك يعاني حساسية ضد نوع
محدد من الطعام أعطيه نوعاً واحداً في كل مرة ثم
انتظري ثلاثة أيام إلى سبعة قبل أن تعطيه نوعاً آخر . 
بهذه الطريقة يمكنك أن تعرفي نوع الطعام الذي يعاني
طفلك حساسية ضده .
راقبيه جيداً لتلاحظي ما إذا ظهرت لديه أعراض
الحساسية كالإسهال والتقيؤ والطفح الجلدي ،
عندها من الضروري أن تستشيري الطبيب ،
وفيما يتعلق بالخضر إبداي بنوع واحد منها كالجزر أو البازيلاء
أو البطاطا الحلوة أو الفاصولياء الخضراء . وعندما تتأكدين
من أنه لايعاني حساسية ضد أحد من هذه الأنواع
يمكنك أن تعطيه نوعاً آخر . 

°¨¨™¤¦هل يحتاج إلى الفلورايد لكي تكون أسنانه سليمة ¦¤™¨¨°
قد تضطرين لإعطاء طفلك الفلورايد عندما يصبح عمره 
ستة أشهر إلى سنتين لكي تكون أسنانه سليمة ،
إلا أنه لابد من استشارة الطبيب لمعرفة
مدى حاجة الطفل للفلورايد .

`¯`··._.· (من عمر سبعة أشهر إلى تسعة )`·.¸¸.·¯·




عندما يصل عمر الطفل إلى سبعة أشهر أو تسعة 
يستطيع أن يمضغ الطعام و أن يغلق شفتيه عندما 
يشرب في كوب ، وفي هذه المرحلة يمكن ان يبدأ
بتناول الطعام المسحوق واللحوم وان يشرب العصير
أو الحليب في كوب . واعلمي أن الأطفال يحبون
عصير الفاكهة ، غلا أنه يجب أن تحرصي على
أن يتناول الطفل الحليب والطعام أولاً . كما أنه يجب 
أن تنتبهي إلى كمية عصير الفاكهة التي يتناولها 
طفلك خصوصاً إذا لم يكن العصير طبيعياً . ويجب ألا 
يتناول الطفل سوائل الأعشاب المغلية . ويمكن
أن يكون الطفل عطِشاً فقط وليس جائعاً ، فإذا لاحظتِ 
أنه ينمو طبيعياً يمكن أن تعطيه الماء إذا كان عطِشاً .
من جهة أخرى يمكن أن يبدأ الطفل بتناول 
اللحوم المسحوقة والدجاج



ماذا يمكن أن يأكل الطفل فيما تنبت أسنانه¦§¤~!



إذا كانت أسنان الطفل تنبت يمكن إعطاؤه الخبز
المحمص فيتعلم كيف يمضغ الأكل ، كما أن ذلك
يسهل نمو الأسنان . أما إذا كنتِ تعطينه البسكويت
الخاص لهذه الحالة ، فيجب أن تكون خالية من السكر .

°¨¨™¤¦ من عمر تسعة أشهر إلى سنة¦¤™¨¨°



خلال هذه المرحلة يبدأ الطفل باختيار الطعام 
الذي يريد كما يستطيع أن يضعه في فمه بنفسه
ويمضغه جيداً ، لذلك يمكنك البدء بإعطائه الطعام
الذي تضعينه عادة للعائلة على الطاولة شرط أن 
تقطعيه قطعاً صغيرة . واعلمي أن طفلك سيرغب
بالأكل بنفسه دون أي مساعدة منك في هذه المرحلة
لذلك ، من الأفضل أن تعطيه طعاماً يستطيع ان يمسكه 
ويأكله بنفسه . ويجب ألا تعطيه طعاماً قليل الدسم 
أو يحتوي على كمية قليلة من الدهون و الوحدات
الحرارية لكي ينمو بصحة جيدة .

§¤~^~¤§هل تستمرين في إعطائه الحليب §¤~^~


بعد عمر التسعة أشهر يبدأ الطفل التنويع في الطعام
فيأكل الحبوب الغنية بالحديد واللحوم ويمكنه في
هذه الفترة تناول الحليب العادي على أن يكون كامل الدسم 
كونه يحتوي على الوحدات الحرارية الضرورية لنمو الطفل 
. إلا أنه من الأفضل ألا تعطيه الحليب غير المعقم لأنه قد 
يسبب له الإسهال ومشكلات صحية أخرى . بالإضافة إلى
ذلك يجب أن تستمري في إعطائه الحليب الطبيعي 
أو الحليب الغني بالحديد إلى أن يبلغ عمر السنة .

(¯`·._)(ماهو الطعام الصلب الجديد الذي يمكن أن يتناوله الطفل )(¯`·._)

يمكن أن يتناول طفلك اللحوم المقطعة كالدجاج والسمك 
ولحم البقر . كما يمكنك إطعامه مشتقات الحليب كاللبن
والجبنة وفي الوقت نفسه يجب أن تستمري في إعطائه
الحبوب الخاصة بالأطفال إلى أن يبلغ عمر السنتين إلى 
أن تتأكدي من أنه يحصل على نسبة كافية من الحديد .
بالإضافة إلى ذلك يمكنك إطعامه البيض عندما يبلغ 
عمر السنة . ويجب أن يتناول طفلك أربعة أنواع من
الأطعمة خلال هذه المرحلة وهي :
* أطعمة مصنوعة من الحبوب كالخبز .
* الخضر والفاكهة .
* طعام يحتوي على الحليب كالجبنة واللبن .
* اللحم أو الطعام الذي يمكن أن يحل مكانه الفاصوليا .

¨°o.O (ماهي الأطعمة التي يمكن أن يتناولها الطفل) O.o°¨

هناك أطعمة صحية ومفيدة قد يرغب طفلك في تناولها وهي :
* الفاكهة الطرية كالموز والبطيخ الأصفر .
* الخبز المحمص والبسكويت غير المملح .
* الخضر الناعمة المطهوة كالجزر والكوسا والبطاطا .
* الجبنة الناعمة المقطعة ؟
* الحبوب التي لاتحتوي على السكر كالأرز والمعكرونة .
* اللحوم المقطعة والفاصوليا المطهوة .

°¨¨™¤¦ماهي الأطعمة التي يجب ألا يتناولها الطفل ¦¤™¨¨° 



هناك بعض الأطعمة التي لايجوز أن يتناولها الطفل
كونها تحتوي على كمية كبيرة من الملح أو السكر ، 
كما أنها لاتحتوي على نسبة مهمة من المغذيات وهي :
* الحلوى المثلجة .
* الحبوب المحلاة .
* الشوكولا .
* المقليات .
* المشروبات المصنّعة الملونة .
كما أنه لايجوز أن تعطيه بعض الأطعمة التي قد تؤذيه وهي :
* الفاكهة التي لها وبر وبذور كالتوت والعنب والفريز .
* الفاكهة والخضر القاسية كالجزر والتفاح والإجاص .
* الفشار والفستق وغيره من المكسرات . 
* النقانق.
* العلكة والسكاكر.
* زبدة الفستق إذا كانت وحدها .
يمكن أن تكون بعض الأطعمة غير مؤذية للطفل 
شرط أن تعطيه إياها بطريقة مناسبة ويمكنك
أن تعطيه إياها على أن :
* تقطعي النقانق قبل أن تقدميها له .
* تدهني زبدة الفستق على الخبز بكمية قليلة .
* تبرشي الجزر وغيره من الفاكهة والخضر .
* تزيلي البذور من الفاكهة.
* تقطعي العنب والتوت والفريز .
أتمنى أن يكون الموضوع شاملاً 
وينال استحسانكن واعجابكن

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*جا في وقته كنت بصدد البحث عن هالموضوع*
*لان مرت اخوي خابصتها مع اولادها وكاسرين خاطري*
*يعطيج العافية همسات على الطرح الرائع والمفيد*
*تسلمي ..*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بارك الله فيك أختي هموسات  والله يعطيك العافيه على الجهد المبذول .
بالفعل يستحق التثبيت لترجع له الأمهات وقت الحاجة لذالك .

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو حبيبتي ملوكه 
والله يعطيك العافيه عالمرور 
وانشالله احاول ابحث عن بعض الوصفاااات الخاصه للاطفاااال من عمر الستة اشهر الى مافوق 
واضيفهاااا عالموضوع 

تحيااااتي لك 
خيتك همساااات وله

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

يعطيك العافيه اختي همسات وله ومشكوره على الطرح المميز 
وتسلمين ونريد منك تغذية الطفل من سنتين الى ثلاث سنوات

----------


## همسات وله

مشكورين حبايب عالمرور
والله يعطيكم العافيه 
وعساني ماانحرم من طلتكم الحلوه 
وانشالله تستفيدون من هالموضوع
تحيااااتي للجميع 
اختكم اللي اكيد تحبكم 
همساااات وله

----------


## دجى النهار

يسلموااا اختي عالموضوع المتكامل

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو حباااايب القلب عالمرور
والله يجعل اياااامكم كلهاااا حب في حب
كل الشكر لكم 
والله لايحرمناااا من طلااااتكم الحلوه

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

*
((......ملف غذاء الأطفال خطوة بخطوة........))



من سن 6 -7 شهر






من سن 7 -9 شهر














*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

*من سن 9 -12 شهر*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*رااااائع حقاا ..*
*أطفالنا تستحق الأفضل دااااائما ..*
*وأنتي ..*
*تستحقين الشكر والثناء ..*
*ولجهودك جميل الأمتنان ..*
*لا عدمنااااك ..*
*تحياااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أرياااام حبابه ..*
*تم دمج موضوعك مع أخر .. لتشابه المحتوى ..*
*شاكرين جهودك ..*
*لا عدمناااااك ..*
*تحيااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*مـــــــــــا شاء الله* 

*ربي يعطيكم العافية..*

----------


## همسات وله



----------

